# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Al acuífero del campo de Dalías se le ha dado un respiro

## Embalses

*Al acuífero del campo de Dalías se le ha dado un respiro* 
04-11-2008 (Ideal)Ideal

 Acuamed ampliará el próximo año las depuradoras de tres municipios     	 


Al acuífero del campo de Dalías se le ha dado un respiro. El director de la sociedad estatal de Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas (Acuamed), Adrián Baltanás, entregó ayer a varios municipios del Poniente las obras de reutilización de diez hectómetros de aguas residuales al año que se destinarán a usos municipales, fundamentalmente de riego de zonas verdes o agrícolas.

Los trabajos, que se incluyen en las 'Actuaciones complementarias de reutilización de aguas residuales en el Campo de Dalías', declaradas como prioritarias y urgentes, han supuesto una inversión de unos diez millones de euros.

El director general de Acuamed, Adrián Baltanás, visitó ayer los municipios de Roquetas de Mar, El Ejido y Adra para hacer la entrega oficial de estos trabajos que beneficiarán a una población que ronda los 150.000 ciudadanos. En concreto, los usuarios de este nuevo recurso son los ayuntamientos de Roquetas de Mar, El Ejido, Vícar, Adra -y en el futuro La Mojonera-, los agricultores de la Comunidad de Regantes de Sol y Arena y los campos de golf de Playa Serena, La Envía y Almerimar.

Con estas obras se tratan, conducen y regulan las aguas residuales reutilizables generadas en las depuradoras de Roquetas de Mar, El Ejido y Adra, con el objetivo de poder utilizar un recurso hídrico que hasta ese momento estaba desaprovechado. Además, los volúmenes de agua generados mediante este procedimiento permitirán sustituir las aportaciones procedentes de los acuíferos de la zona, actualmente sobreexplotados.

En esta línea, Adrián Baltanás señaló que «el agua después de ser utilizada por el aprovechamiento urbano, en lugar de tirarse al mar, se reutilizará en en el regadío de zonas verdes, también para agricultura y sector turístico, los dos pilares básicos de la economía almeriense» e insistió en que el objetivo de estos trabajos es «garantizar el desarrollo de la provincia de Almería y el suministro de agua a todos sus habitantes».

La obra comprende los tratamientos adicionales a los procesos existentes en las depuradoras de El Ejido, Roquetas de Mar y Adra, así como las actuaciones requeridas para la puesta en funcionamiento de los tratamientos terciarios. Se trata de instalaciones muy versátiles, ya que los tres tratamientos disponibles (filtración continua en arena, microfiltración y ósmosis inversa) serán independientes, y en función de la calidad exigida por cada uso se podrán aplicar uno, dos o hasta los tres tratamientos a la vez.

Para trasportar el agua tratada hasta los puntos de consumo se disponen de conducciones formadas por tubos de fundición dúctil que irán enterrados en zanja.

En definitiva, la distribución del agua generada será de 2'5 hectómetros cúbicos para el Ayuntamiento de El Ejido, 2'2 para el Ayuntamiento de Adra y 5 hectómetros cúbicos que saldrán de las aguas residuales de la depuradora de Roquetas y que se destinarán al campo de golf de La Envía (0'5 hm3), al campo de golf de Playa Serena (0'5 hm3), al Ayuntamiento de Roquetas y Las Salinas (0'5 hm3), al Ayuntamiento de Vícar (0'5 hm3) y a la comunidad de regantes Sol y Arena (3 hm3).

Segunda fase

En cualquier caso, Adrián Baltanás apuntó que las obras de las que hizo ayer entrega a los municipios del Poniente suponen sólo una primera fase de mejora en el suministro de agua a la comarca. La segunda fase ya se está gestando y se trata de la ampliación de las tres depuradoras, cuyas obras podrían licitarse a principios del próximo año y cuyos trabajos arrancarán en la segunda mitad de 2009.

En esta línea, según las previsiones que apuntó ayer Adrián Baltanás, la terminación de la ampliación de estos trabajos en Roquetas, El Ejido y Adra no llegará hasta principios de 2011.

Otras obras

En cualquier caso, Baltanás destacó ayer otras obras que están en marcha en la provincia de Almería como la construcción de la desaladora del Campo de Dalías. De esta infraestructura apuntó que «es muy importante porque estamos hablando ya de 30 hectómetros cúbicos para abastecimiento urbano con una inversión de 110 millones de euros y que entrará en servicio en el año 2010».

Por otro lado, señaló que en el Levante almeriense, «la desaladora del Alto Almanzora está también en marcha» y recordó otras obras como las nuevas conducciones de Carboneras además de que «a principios del próximo año de licitará la conducción hasta el campo de Tabernas». De esta forma, el director general de Acuamed cifró en 500 millones de inversión todas las obras previstas en la provincia de Almería que se realizan «en estrecha colaboración con la Junta de Andalucía y las administraciones locales».

----------

